# NEWBE



## Rusty1 (Dec 28, 2010)

New to this place, just thought i'd say HI.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Sup nuts


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.. ALOT of great info here....:374230:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

WElcome Rusty!


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey, I'm a new member and near Burlington.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome guys.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here ya go guys, we have a thread just for introductions.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27


----------



## Rusty1 (Dec 28, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Here ya go guys, we have a thread just for introductions.
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=27


Yeah I posted there also, The honda section was and is dead so jus' thought i'd post.


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

whats up


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

:welcome: :374230:


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome, lots of great info here. Its helped me a lot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He left, got mad b/c I made him take part of his name out.


----------

